# Self Centering Vise From Member = Awesome!



## BigRob777 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just got my self centering vise from Paul in OKC and it is awesome.  The design, fit and operation are top notch.  Thank you so much Paul.  You have probably saved more than one of my other fingers from certain scarring.  I love how smooth the operation is and the fact that the majority of the big parts are aluminum is a plus too, as I have my shop in my former garage.  I am so glad Lou and Jim recommended it.  Alas, if I only had time to use it....
Hmmmm, versatile: 2X2X14 palm.  Wow, that's a pen that would fit in my paws, er hands




Now, if I could just figure out.......[)]


----------



## rtjw (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool setup. I need one of those.


----------



## coach (Sep 8, 2005)

I got one Johnny!  Very sweet!  I hope it holds corn cobs.  LOL


----------



## chigdon (Sep 9, 2005)

I will have to trade mine in when more are made as well!


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 9, 2005)

BTW,
The banskia pod was a joke, as was the turning square (partially).  I can't wait to use it.  It has a simple, strong design and I think that it was worth every penny.  It is also light, which is a real benny for me.  Thank you Paul.


----------



## Dario (Sep 9, 2005)

I like it, no love it...but I cannot afford one.  I got the next best thing because of it (at a steal price too) so I am not complaining...actually I am VERY happy [].

Any commercial thing will be an upgrade from my crude homemade setup/jig.[]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks, Rob. I will have to work on that pod thing....[]


----------



## wayneis (Sep 9, 2005)

Coach I have one also and can atest to the fact that they do indeed hold CC's and about anything else that you can think of.  The only issue is size, if you can fit it between the jaws then it'll hold.

I see that Paul has updated the new model with a one hand handle, I like that over mine with two, I've been thinking about maybe cutting one handle off but I keep getting used to it more evey time that I use it.

I wish that all of our tools that are required were made like this.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by coach_
> <br />I got one Johnny!  Very sweet!  I hope it holds corn cobs.  LOL


----------



## redbulldog (Sep 9, 2005)

Dario: 
 It appears that both of us are happy with our trade!


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey - Red,
It's good to "see" you around.  

Dario,
I was using one of those inch high drill press vises, from HF.  Man that was awful.  I am going to get spoiled now, as will you.  I actually used one of my old business cards to square the blank, because my speed square is my smallest square and that was way too tall.

Paul, maybe your next one can hold a bowling ball.[][:0]

Wayne, I can't picture a two handled vise.  Was it self centering too?


----------

